# Avatar & Signature Allowances & Rules



## dvsDave (Mar 3, 2003)

It has come time for us here @ControlBooth to begin (re)enforcing our rules on Avatars & Signatures.


Here are the 'rules' concerning both Avatars and Signatures:



*Avatar Images:*


Must Be 80x80 Max Pixels
Cannot Contain Animation 
Cannot Mimick Rank Images &/Or Staff Avatars
Cannot Exceed 6k In File Size
Remote Files Must Load In Under 5 Seconds On Any Given Connection
_(for those of you hosting off your home systems that tend to lag and slow things down for the rest of us... this one is for you )  _



*Signatures:*


*Images:*

One Image Max.
Image Must Be No Wider Than 468 Pixels
Image Must Be No Taller Than 60 Pixels
Image Cannot Contain Animation
Image Cannot Exceed 6k In File Size
[/list:5e1ad82ad4]
*Text/Message:*

Text Lines Must Be 7 Lines Or Under (if small text-size is used) Including Blank Spacer Lines
Text Lines Must Be 5 Lines Or Under (if normal text-size is used) Including Blank Spacer Lines
Text Lines Cannot Contact Huge Or Tiny Text-Size. That is; between size=9 and size=12, no smaller, no larger.
[/list:5e1ad82ad4]


One (1) notice of violation will be given, and if no action is taken than a physical change by our Administration will take place.



Likewise, ControlBooth.com reserves the right to remove any avatar image, and edit/remove any/all Signature info., at any time.




Thank You for adhering to these rules.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 17, 2006)

*re: Avatar & Signature Allowances & Rules*

Very Fair DVSdave


----------



## propmonkey (Nov 18, 2006)

*re: Avatar & Signature Allowances & Rules*

i still cant get a custom avatar to work


----------



## rosebudld (Jul 1, 2008)

*re: Avatar & Signature Allowances & Rules*

I was just trying to change my profile pic to a little jpg then tried a gif and neither seemed to take.. what's up with that? it's a little 1.9K 51x80 pixel guy..


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 7, 2008)

*re: Avatar & Signature Allowances & Rules*

Custom avatars are only available to those who donate to support the ongoing upkeep and maintenance of the Booth. The price of a 1 year membership is: $15 for students and $30 for the rest of us. For your money you get some good karma, a little logo below your user name that looks like a MasterCard and says "CB Supporter", and the ability to load a custom avatar is activated... in return we all share advances in the Booth like the recent upgrade work. 

Donating to CB is a bit of a touchy subject. Dave wants CB to be a free resource for all and he doesn't want to make a big deal about money. There have been discussions here in the past among the regulars about if it's even appropriate to discuss donations. The short of it is, no one here wants anyone to feel guilty that they haven't paid to support the booth. That's especially true for new people like you Rosebud. If in time you feel like you've gotten a lot out of CB, you want to give back, AND you can afford it, go to your User CP and you'll find a link toward the bottom. You'll also notice that several of the regulars, like myself, have a link to the donation page in our signatures. If you don't have the money or just don't feel like contributing, please DON'T donate and please DO enjoy the Booth anyway, no one will ever hassle you about not contributing.


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 8, 2008)

*re: Avatar & Signature Allowances & Rules*

On that let me just say that your patroniage helps dave has he has started putting adverts on controlbooth which he gets a small amount of money for.

*notices he can't see one* hummm, well normally he does


----------



## lieperjp (Jul 20, 2008)

*re: Avatar & Signature Allowances & Rules*


dvsDave said:


> It has come time for us here @ControlBooth to begin (re)enforcing our rules on Avatars & Signatures.
> 
> *Avatar Images:*
> 
> ...





Um, does that rule apply for CB supplied avatars? Some of the built in ones are animated.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 20, 2008)

*re: Avatar & Signature Allowances & Rules*

Don't worry Lieper, this thread was started about 5 years ago when they were apparently having some animation issues. It was before my time but I think there were problems with big animated signatures.


----------



## Hughesie (Aug 29, 2008)

*re: Avatar & Signature Allowances & Rules*

fyi there are currently havin issues with the uploading and storage of CB supporters avatars

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/bug-reports/8778-unable-set-custom-avatar.html

see the bug report thread.


----------

